# [Off] Que faire après un BTS ?

## _kal_

Hello tout le monde  :Wink: 

Voilà, les exams sont passés et normalement ca devrait aller. J'ai passé un BTS electronique. Cependant, j'avais demandé une Spé ATS à l'issue du BTS mais je me suis fait jeter à force de rien glander de l'année  :Rolling Eyes: 

Donc voilà, j'ai pu trop le choix :

- Je peux aller à Supinfo mais c'est privé. En revanche, je disposerai à la sortie d'un grand nombre de certification facilitant mon entrée sur le marché (du moins je l'espère).

- M'inscrire à l'université mais j'en ai vraiment marre de l'électronique. J'aimerai me réorienter dans une filiaire informatique car c'est dans ce domaine ou je suis le plus compétant. Je sais, j'aurai du faire un BTS Info Indus (actuellement IRIS), mais mes profs deconseillaient à cette époque ce BTS : me suis fait niker  :Sad:  Il existe l'UPMC : 

http://www.etu.upmc.fr/

J'y ai posté ma candidature pour un Master et/ou pour une License (le tout option Informatique). Mais bon parrait que c'est dur pour y entrer.

Voilà, si vous connaissez d'autre possibilité d'orientation ca peux m'interesser  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

déjà tu pars bien : t'as pas fais un BTS Iformatique de Gestion  :Wink: 

(ce que j'ai fait...)

ce BTS n'est pas mauvais du tout (je rassure ceux qui en font un) mais simplement il n'est, à ma connaissance, pratiquement (voir pas du tout) reconnu au niveau des grandes écoles publiques   :Sad: 

Donc les options possibles c'est : 

- licence Pro

- licence info (assez difficile à y rentrer a priori)

- IUP MIAGE (faut aimer...)

- écoles d'ingénieur

Pour les écoles c'est bien simple c'est soit t'es une bête qui arrache tout et tu pourras peut-être rentrer dans une école publique (les quota pour les bts sont tellement ridicule qu'on se demande si ils se foutent pas de nous...) soit la meilleur solution c'est d'essayer de trouver une ecole privée bien cotée.

supinfo c'est bien il me semble. (les certifs ça set à que dalle sauf justement à avoir plus "facilement" un emploie...et dire que nous on nous a sucré la certif CISCO  :Crying or Very sad:  )

sinon il reste le CNAM, qui est bien mais qui demande à savoir bosser tout seul, qui est plutôt long mais c'est un choix valable.

----------

## _kal_

Héhé donc en gros il me reste que le privé  :Laughing: 

J'vais essayer de voir si je peux me dégoter un emploi a mi temps afin d'assurer le paiement de supinfo...  :Sad: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Sympa kwenspc, je suis en BTS Info de gestion et j'attend les résultats de l'exam lundi normalement.

Moi perso, je vais aller voir au CNAM une fois que j'aurai un travail à coté. J'ai fait mon BTS par alternance et 700/mois, je commence à en avoir un peu marre alors c'est pas pour aller a l'université ou encore pire, payé une école privée (de toute façon j'ai pas asez de sous).

Enfin, pour moi les études traditionnelles c'est fini, enfin si j'ai mon BTS  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

hum...t'as pas moyen d'avoir de bourses?

essais voir quand même un prêt étudiant, ok c'est galère mais ça te compliquera un peu moins la vie.

[mode deconne=on]

Bon allez tout le monde je fais passez un panier pour une quête afin de payer les études de _kal_!

(en même temps linus il c'est bien fait payé les 3/4 de son 386 comme ça...  :Wink: )

[mode deconne=off]

----------

## didzzzz17

Après un BTS si tu as les moyens c'est de faire une école d'ingénieur, certe c'est payant mais comme ils ont besoins d'étudiants ils sont moins exigeant sur les dossiers.

Pour certaine personne lisant ce message en espérant trouver leur branche, il existe un master en sécurité informatique: 

http://www.univ-poitiers.fr/rubrique/catalogue-formation/fiche_formation.asp?codesise=2004020002

Pour résumer: 

1ere annee: sécurité/qualité en programmation

2nd annee: securite reseau

Les inscriptions sont terminés pour cette annee et l'effectif est de 30

----------

## _kal_

 *didzzzz17 wrote:*   

> Après un BTS si tu as les moyens c'est de faire une école d'ingénieur, certe c'est payant mais comme ils ont besoins d'étudiants ils sont moins exigeant sur les dossiers.
> 
> Pour certaine personne lisant ce message en espérant trouver leur branche, il existe un master en sécurité informatique: 
> 
> http://www.univ-poitiers.fr/rubrique/catalogue-formation/fiche_formation.asp?codesise=2004020002
> ...

 

Poitiers c'est un peu loin pour moi : je suis de paris  :Wink: 

Enfin merci pour le site  :Smile: 

----------

## KlemZ

en fait, faire de l informatique dans le publique en ayant un diplome autre que dans l'informatique, c'est pas vraiment simple.

la ou tu a la plus grande chance d'être accepté c'est les écoles privées.

le problèmes de beaucoup d'écoles 'valables' c'est que le titre est reconnu par la CTI qui impose un quotas de BTS, si ils dépassent, ils perdent la reconnaissance. donc il choisissent parmis les meilleurs (ils prennent que des majors de promos en général.

ensuite, dans les écoles privées, il faut bien choisir, ca ne sert a rien de payer un diplome qui n'est reconnu par personne à par cette école... par exemple, je me suis inscrit à infosup (ne pas confondre avec supinfo) pour l'année prochaine, ils n'étaient pas vraiment clairs sur leur reconnaissance, au finale après m'être renseigné a droite a gauche, je me suis rendu compte qu'ils ne sont reconnus que par eux même, je n'irai pas même si leur programe parait attractif.

finalement, personnelement, je me suis inscrit a l'ITIN, qui est une école publique en alternance car dans les études en alternance ils sont moins séléctifs à l'entrée car l'inscription définitive se fait sur la signature d'un contrat. par contre ils continuent de selectionné en fonction du BTS d'origine et la ca risque encore de coincer pour toi...

----------

## **ironman**

Salut _kal_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Je peux aller à Supinfo mais c'est privé. En revanche, je disposerai à la sortie d'un grand nombre de certification facilitant mon entrée sur le marché (du moins je l'espère).
> 
> 

 

Je suis à Supinfo en 2ème année de cycle ingenerie. Tu parles de certifications, il est vrai que c'est un des points forts de Supinfo maintenant je prefère te le dire tout de suite Linux tu peux oublier, Supinfo est tres orienté .... Microsoft même si on commence à avoir des cours MacOS X. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'vais essayer de voir si je peux me dégoter un emploi a mi temps afin d'assurer le paiement de supinfo... 
> 
> 

 

Vu que tu as un BTS, tu rentreras directement en cycle ingenerie, tu auras donc la possibilité de faire un partenariat avec une entreprise 2 jours par semaine.

Voila,  ce que je peux te dire pour l'instant si tu souhaites des renseignements, pose des questions et j'essaierai d'y répondre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## john7002

salut, je pense que ton problème vient sutout du fait que dans beaucoup d'école d'ingénieur, le recrutement sur titre est déjà passé  :Confused: 

En tout cas même avec un bts électronique, tu peux intégrer des école d'ingé publique et choisir ensuite une spécialisation informatique sans problème.

----------

## _kal_

 ***ironman** wrote:*   

> Je suis à Supinfo en 2ème année de cycle ingenerie. Tu parles de certifications, il est vrai que c'est un des points forts de Supinfo maintenant je prefère te le dire tout de suite Linux tu peux oublier, Supinfo est tres orienté .... Microsoft même si on commence à avoir des cours MacOS X. 
> 
> Vu que tu as un BTS, tu rentreras directement en cycle ingenerie, tu auras donc la possibilité de faire un partenariat avec une entreprise 2 jours par semaine.
> 
> Voila, ce que je peux te dire pour l'instant si tu souhaites des renseignements, pose des questions et j'essaierai d'y répondre 

 

Merci pour ces infos, tout ce que j'attendais de savoir  :Wink: 

 *john7002 wrote:*   

> salut, je pense que ton problème vient sutout du fait que dans beaucoup d'école d'ingénieur, le recrutement sur titre est déjà passé 
> 
> En tout cas même avec un bts électronique, tu peux intégrer des école d'ingé publique et choisir ensuite une spécialisation informatique sans problème.

 

Malheureusement pour moi, non ce n'est pas si facile d'integrer une école d'ingénieur publique apres mon BTS. L'entrée se fait sur concour et il prudent de s'y préparer via une Spé ATS car c'est un concour : ils prennent les meilleurs  :Mad: 

----------

## Delvin

fait une recherche sur le concours itarf dans google, un concours d'état francais qui te permet d'etre admin reseau puis de passer des concours d'assistant ingé et puis d'ingénieur tout cela en étant fonctionnaire

tu peux ensuite rebondir maitre de conf

enfin c'est une planque si tu l'as, tu met plus longtemps a etre ingenieur ou maitre de conf mais t'es payé pour le faire et c'est des diplomes d'etat donc valable dans le privé sans etre payant comme une ecole d'ingé...

enfin voila  si ca t'aide ^^

----------

## bobbix

C'est certain que c'est super chaud de rentrer dans une école d'ingé publique avec un BTS. Honnêtement, sans vouloir vexer personne, c'est un peu normal. En école d'ingé, tu vas te taper encore pas mal de math, et la différence dans ce domaine entre des bts et des prépas est très grande. 

Les écoles privés d'infos : supinfo et epita sont les références (j'en connais pas d'autres). 

Supinfo: certifications cro et cisco donc c'est parfait pour trouver du boulot.

Epita: des brutes de la prog, mais il me semble que ce secteur est bouché en France depuis 2-3 ans.

Quoiqu'il en soit, considère un truc : est-ce que t'as envie de passer tes 10 prochaines années derrière un PC, à configurer des routeurs ou des serveurs ? Si tu n'arrives pas à répondre avec certitude à cette question, commence à chercher du travail. Si tu vois que ca continue à te plaire, tu pourras toujours faire le CNAM (qui a une bonne réputation sur le marché).

Bobbix

----------

## cylgalad

Après un BTS bah tu peux pointé directement au chômage  :Twisted Evil: 

Ok  :Arrow: 

----------

## _kal_

 *Delvin wrote:*   

> fait une recherche sur le concours itarf dans google, un concours d'état francais qui te permet d'etre admin reseau puis de passer des concours d'assistant ingé et puis d'ingénieur tout cela en étant fonctionnaire
> 
> tu peux ensuite rebondir maitre de conf
> 
> enfin c'est une planque si tu l'as, tu met plus longtemps a etre ingenieur ou maitre de conf mais t'es payé pour le faire et c'est des diplomes d'etat donc valable dans le privé sans etre payant comme une ecole d'ingé...
> ...

 

L'itarf est destiné à ceux qui sont en fin de thèse. D'ailleurs, un oral est mis en place afin de vérifié ton interet pour l'tarf ainsi que ton parcour (la thèse quoi). Toujorus est il, merci pour le tuyau car je connaissai pas, ca me servira peut etre un jour  :Wink: 

 *bobbix wrote:*   

> C'est certain que c'est super chaud de rentrer dans une école d'ingé publique avec un BTS. Honnêtement, sans vouloir vexer personne, c'est un peu normal. En école d'ingé, tu vas te taper encore pas mal de math, et la différence dans ce domaine entre des bts et des prépas est très grande.
> 
> Les écoles privés d'infos : supinfo et epita sont les références (j'en connais pas d'autres).
> 
> Supinfo: certifications cro et cisco donc c'est parfait pour trouver du boulot.
> ...

 

Je n'ai pas particulierement envie de passer mes journées derriere un PC mais j'pense que si tu veux avoir un job payé correctement, il faut être spécialisé dans un domaine ou alors ingénieur généraliste. N'ayant pas la possibilité d'aller dans une école d'ingé, j'pense qu'un choix judicieux serait de faire une école d'ingé privé tel que Supinfo. Certes, à la sortie c'est un diplôme d'ingénieur Supinfo mais j'acquérirai durant 3 ans les connaissances suffisantes pour etre spécialiste réseau ou programmation. J'aurai donc plus de chance de trouver un emploi adapté à monb profil et payer à environ 2000 net/mois (pour débuter). Du moins c'est ce que je vise  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

2000 net pour un dévutant ça me parraît assez sweet dreams en france, je connais quelques experts comptables fraichement diplomés (donc bac +8 & 3 ans d'expériece) qui ont pas ça. J'ai une amie qui sort des mines de Nancy, la plupart commence sous 1500.

Franchement, à part les méga grandes écoles, faut pas trop réver pour ton avenir (en France du moins) si t'es bac +5 tu commenceras dans le meilleur des cas à 1500 net, feras des tonnes d'heures sups non payées, et en plus tout le reste de la boite te détestera (mais pas ouvertement hein, ils lanceront "seulement" de rumeurs) parcequ'il te considérerons comme un arriviste et seront persuadés que tu gagnes  de 3000.

----------

## _kal_

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> 2000 net pour un dévutant ça me parraît assez sweet dreams en france, je connais quelques experts comptables fraichement diplomés (donc bac +8 & 3 ans d'expériece) qui ont pas ça. J'ai une amie qui sort des mines de Nancy, la plupart commence sous 1500.
> 
> Franchement, à part les méga grandes écoles, faut pas trop réver pour ton avenir (en France du moins) si t'es bac +5 tu commenceras dans le meilleur des cas à 1500 net, feras des tonnes d'heures sups non payées, et en plus tout le reste de la boite te détestera (mais pas ouvertement hein, ils lanceront "seulement" de rumeurs) parcequ'il te considérerons comme un arriviste et seront persuadés que tu gagnes  de 3000.

 

He ben ca promet! Bon bah vas pour débuter @ 1500  :Embarassed: 

Sans rire, 1500 net/mois à Paris : c'est quasi mission impossible. L'immobilier devien telment cher que t'a l'impresison de louer un chateau, faut compter 500/600 pour un studio dans mon immeuble (et pourtant j'suis dans un quartier nord tres pouris : clignancourt). S'ajoute à cela le prix des transports ou de l'essence, la bouffe et tu peux me pu te payer des CDR  :Laughing: 

Et c'est quoi ces histoires d'heures sup non payé? Moi mon patron il peux toujours se toucher, j'fait des heures sup' mais il les payes ou sinon j'attaque en Prud'hommes. Du moins c'est ce qu'a fait mon père et il a gagné...

Enfin bon, j'vais me barrer élever des vaches en Normandie ce sera plus tranquille  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Bah à Paris c'est ptet différent mais en Alsace ça marche comme ça...

----------

## bobbix

Je pense qu'il ne faut pas exagérer vers le haut, mais vers le bas non plus. 1500 ce n'est pas ça. Les moyennes actuelles sont plus aux alentours des 1700-1800. Perso, je trouve ca plutôt pas mal comme salaire d'embauche... L'entreprise, elle ne te connait pas, t'as juste un diplome (qui veut, dans 90% des cas, rien dire). Et puis, c'est à toi de te débrouiller pour évoluer ensuite: ce serait trop beau s'il suffisait de faire 5 ans et hop, tu t'en mets plein les poches.

Les heures sup, c'est certain. Mais bon, on est prévenu : être ingénieur et faire 35 heures, c'est illusoire (sauf peut être dans les entreprises publiques, mais ca rémunère moins je pense).

Le truc que les autres employés te haissent, bah, ca dépend les boites je dirais.

Bobbix

PS: quand je dis passer ta vie derrière un PC, c'est pas une critique, c'est juste que quand tu te lances dans des études, si le truc ne te plait pas à 100%, ca va vite te gaver, et au final, tu feras le boulot pendant 5 ans, et après, tu t'arrangeras pour dériver vers autre chose.

----------

## Jerem

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bah à Paris c'est ptet différent mais en Alsace ça marche comme ça...

 

Tu es alsacien ?

Moi je le suis en tout cas, et tu as farpaitement raison.

----------

## vishnoo

Et que faire après une grande école ?

ben chômage ! 

bon, après la minute d",  -->[]

----------

## Enlight

 *Jerem wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Bah à Paris c'est ptet différent mais en Alsace ça marche comme ça... 
> 
> Tu es alsacien ?
> 
> Moi je le suis en tout cas, et tu as farpaitement raison.

 

Lis ce qui est marqué sous mon avatar,   :Wink: 

----------

## expl0rer

Quitte a hériser le poil de certains il y a d'autres solutions :

perso je suis passé par l'armée, après un deug de chimie j'ai choisi de passer par l'école de sous officiers de l'armée de terre ou j ai pris une spé informatique (7 mois de pur mili faut tenir) après ils te forment, si tu choisis les centres informatiques de l'ile de france il y a des moyens d'acquerir une très bonne expérience facilement exploitable dans le civil, mais c'est un contrat long ( 8 ans ).

Moi je viens de quitter l'armée pour voir comment ca se passait dans le monde impitoyable des SSII et j'ai pris une place de directeur informatique dans une boite de 100 personnes.

avantages : sport, payé dès le départ, logé, grand compte (très valorisant pour les recherches d'emploi futures), tu te poses pas de question devant ta garde robe le matin  :Wink:  , possibilité de faire missions à l'étranger, plan de formation annuel.

désavantages : faut aimer la hiérarchie, bien choisir son affectation, la partie école mili était vraiment hard mais il parait que ca c'est calmé, la durée du premier contrat est de 8 ans.

Moi je ne regrette pas mon passage par l'armée, si j'étais encore sans enfants j'y serais resté ....

Pour les salaires en région parisienne il faut savoir qu'ils sont en moyenne 30% supérieur à la province à cause du prix de la vie, en plus le marché reprend, donc les salaires ont une tendance à la hausse en ce moment.

----------

## kwenspc

et après le chômage?

retraite!   :Laughing: 

nan serieux le marché du travail c'est plus ce que c'était, c'était mieux avant (sic)   :Wink: 

le bon plan je pense que c'est de partir à l'étranger, en plus de pouvoir avoir un boulot plus ou moins intéréssant on voyage, on rencontre du monde etc...

c'est pour ça : dès les stages faut essayer de voyager!

----------

## _kal_

L'idée de expl0rer n'est pas mauvaise. Si je ne trouve pas d'école pour donner suite à mes études, peut etre ferai je le même parcour  :Wink: 

kwenspc: les voyages faut les payer, alors en plus si je paie une école privée, j'ai pas fini  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

tut tut tut y a toujours moyen de s'arranger :

- les stages mieux vaut les trouver payé (dans ce cas là c'est primordial)

- il existe des bourses pour les stages à l'étranger et ce n'est pas trop difficile pour en bénéficier

et troisième solution :

- tu te trouves une nana dans le pays en question qui t'entretienne   :Very Happy: 

bon ok je -->[]

bon c'est vrai que c'est beaucoup d'argent tout ça...mais m'endetter pour de telles expériences ça me gène beaucoup moinsque de m'endetter pour acheter une caisse ou un appart' (enfin c'est une question de point de vue). Et vu qu'à la sortie de nos études on devra s'endetter pour les babioles de la vie alors autant commencer quand on est étudiant pour aller voir un pue le monde ^^

----------

## papedre

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Poitiers c'est un peu loin pour moi : je suis de paris  

 

C'est marrant, ce genre de reflexion, ca me fait rire !!!!

Tu cherches à continuer tes études, et pour toi, 300 pauvres petits kilometres, c'est trop !!!!

C'est sur, que si tu cherches à moins de 30 min  de chez toi, tu vas avoir vachement moins de choix. 

Tu es jeune (logiquement encore dynamique), si tu n'es pas pret à bouger à ton age, quand vas tu le faire !!! 

Il faut aller checher le travail ou il se trouve !!! (Poitiers, c'est 1h45 de TGV, et pas trop cher si tu as des reductions !!)

Par exemple, pour moi, pendant mes études, j'ai fais les villes suivantes ( Fontainebleau, belfort, bourges, tarbes, lille, Galsgow...). 

Pour chercher une ecole, ou trouver du boulot, il faut savoir bouger son c** !!!!

Voilà, je t'en veux pas personellement, mais ce genre d'excuse m'ennerve !!!

A+

Et bonne chance pour ta recherche !!!  (en esperant, que tu arretes de regarder uniquement sur Paris ).

----------

## _kal_

 *papedre wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Poitiers c'est un peu loin pour moi : je suis de paris   
> 
> C'est marrant, ce genre de reflexion, ca me fait rire !!!!
> 
> Tu cherches à continuer tes études, et pour toi, 300 pauvres petits kilometres, c'est trop !!!!
> ...

 

C'est bien beau de bouger son cul, mais qui paie le déplacement du cul ?  :Laughing: 

Les réductions sncf, ne disposant pas de bourses, je ne vois pas comment j'y aurai acces. Payer une piaule en province + bouffe : je ne veux pas faire la ruine de mes parents.

Tant mieux si tu as eu la chance de voyager, mais n'oublie pas qu'on a pas tous tes moyens.

A+

----------

## kopp

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est bien beau de bouger son cul, mais qui paie le déplacement du cul ? 
> 
> Les réductions sncf, ne disposant pas de bourses, je ne vois pas comment j'y aurai acces. Payer une piaule en province + bouffe : je ne veux pas faire la ruine de mes parents.
> ...

 

Il y a un truc merveilleux à la SNCF : ça s'appelle la carte 12-25...

ça coute 50euros, c'est valabel un an, et ça t'assure des réductions sur tous les trajets, allant de 25 à 50%....

C'est magique, mais avec ça tu fias grenoble paris en tgv aller retour pour meme pas 70euros...

----------

## kcd

Bonjour,

pour ma part j'habite en région parisienne et j'ai voulu continuer un peu plus. Le problème c'est qu'en IUT Informatique j'avais pas des notes terribles (la deuxième et dernière année), et j'ai finalement trouvé quelque chose : une licence professionnelle en alternance....à Auxerre !

J'y suis encore d'ailleurs et je dois dire que c'est pas toujours facile, mais comme dit papedre, il faut parfois se donner les moyens quand on veut faire quelque chose qui nous tiens a coeur (mon cas). Je suis rémunéré à 65% du S.M.I.C., donc je ne verse pas la totalité de ma poche quand je pars en formation à Auxerre.

A bientôt.

----------

## _kal_

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> C'est bien beau de bouger son cul, mais qui paie le déplacement du cul ? 
> 
> Les réductions sncf, ne disposant pas de bourses, je ne vois pas comment j'y aurai acces. Payer une piaule en province + bouffe : je ne veux pas faire la ruine de mes parents.
> ...

 

Si t'habites Paris et que ton école  se situe à Grenoble, alors il te reste a multiplier ca par 20 pour un mois d'étude :

20* 70 = 1400 ...

Ou alors tu fait ce voyage une fois/mois si tu as les moyens de te payer une piaule sur place : ce qui est loin d'être le cas de tout le monde.

Comme tu dit, génial la carte 12-25 ans!

----------

## _kal_

 *kcd wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> pour ma part j'habite en région parisienne et j'ai voulu continuer un peu plus. Le problème c'est qu'en IUT Informatique j'avais pas des notes terribles (la deuxième et dernière année), et j'ai finalement trouvé quelque chose : une licence professionnelle en alternance....à Auxerre !
> 
> J'y suis encore d'ailleurs et je dois dire que c'est pas toujours facile, mais comme dit papedre, il faut parfois se donner les moyens quand on veut faire quelque chose qui nous tiens a coeur (mon cas). Je suis rémunéré à 65% du S.M.I.C., donc je ne verse pas la totalité de ma poche quand je pars en formation à Auxerre.
> ...

 

En effet, disposant d'un revenu tu as la possibilité de te déplacer. Le truc c'est qu'il faut soit déjà disposer d'un salaire avant de déménager ou alors être sur d'en avoir un (le cas de l'alternance).

Et ouais c'est vrai que les suites d'études après le Bac+2 ca devient chaud  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kopp

ouais en meme temps je me vois mal faire 6h de train par jour tous les jours ... 

Pour le logement, tu peux trouver des trucs a des prix raisonnable et il y a l'APL ...

Faut pas pousser, y de nombreuses aides pour les etudiants pour pouvoir faire leur études...

----------

## _kal_

 *kopp wrote:*   

> ouais en meme temps je me vois mal faire 6h de train par jour tous les jours ... 
> 
> Pour le logement, tu peux trouver des trucs a des prix raisonnable et il y a l'APL ...
> 
> Faut pas pousser, y de nombreuses aides pour les etudiants pour pouvoir faire leur études...

 

Ouais la seul aide que je connais c'est la bourse, le truc qu'on a si tes parents touchent en dessous d'un certain plafond.  :Shocked: 

Bah mois j'fait partie de ceux dont les parent sont au dessus de ce plafond mais n'ont pas les moyens de payer des etudes à leur enfant.  :Twisted Evil: 

Enfin bon, j'vais essayer de taffer à la rentrée en temps partiel pour payer les frais de scolarité a Supinfo. J'essairai ensuite de devenir formateur au sein de Supinfo pour ne plus payer de frais de scolarité.  :Razz: 

----------

## mrduchnok

je pense que tu aggrave ta situation

moi aussi je suis étudiant, et comme l'ont dit les autres déjà si tu veut poursuivre, va falloir sérieusement que tu pense a quitter Paris...

même si tes parents n'ont pas de quoi te payer les études, tu devrai réussir a t'en sortir, mais faut galérer un peu. 

pas rentrer chez toi tous les week end, mais plutot une fois tous les mois (en fonction de la distance)

essayer de trouver un petit taff le soir ou le week end, voir même proposer des cours d'info ou autre a certain étudiant...

et sinon les attribution des APL sont indépendante des attributions pour les bourses. 

tu peut te trouvé une chambre dans les cité U pour 120 t'en a une. après tu retire les APL environ 50. Donc il te reste 70 à payer par mois pour un logement. C'est quand meme pas exagéré. tu compte un peu de bouffe et un peu d'essence (ou de train). et tu boucle tes mois quand même...enfin moi c'est comme ça que je fait, et je m'en sort !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon ba moi c'est officiel, je l'ai pas  :Sad: 

Blazé en tout cas alors je reboot pour une année !!

Je vais esayé de passer les certifs LPI pendant cette année du coup, vous en pensez quoi de ces certifs, ça vaut le coup au niveau de l'employeur ???

----------

## kwenspc

oui les certifs c'est un plus appréciable parfois. les certifs cisco sont chouettes mais chers.

mais tout ça ne remplace pas l'experience. 

cherches, je crois qu'il y avait un topic au sujet des certifs.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je suis d'accord avec toi que ça ne remplace pas l'expérience mais lorsque l'on a pas d'expérience justement, je pensai que ça pouvait aider un employeur à faire pencher la balance en ta faveur contre un autre mec aussi expérimenté que moi.

En tout cas, moi avec mes 2 années d'alternance (enfin ça va faire 3 du coup) je ne n'ai pas vraiment d'expérience donc je veux mettre toutes les chances de mon coté

Enfin ce thread n'est pas le sujet, je vais aller poser mes question ici

----------

## Delvin

oula ca a beaucoup evolué depuis que je suis pas revenu voir ce post, mais excuse moi je me suis trompé a propos du concours itarf, tu as du voir le concours itarf A, car c'est un concours administratif a plusieurs niveau, tu as le A (ingé et doctorant comme tu l'as dit) le B (bac +2 ou +3) et le C (bac ?).

j'ai un pote qui a passé le B avec un DUT, la derniere fois que je l'ai vu(1 ans a peu pres) il etait assistant ingénieur

enfin pour plus d'info : http://www.education.gouv.fr/personnel/administratif_technique/itrf/itarfb.htm

ca te conviendra peut etre plus  :Wink: 

----------

